# Futottak még



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, valahogyan nem tudok rájönni, hogy mire utal az Extras BBC-sorozat magyar címe. Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez elsősorban otthoniaknak való kérdés, de amíg elő nem áll vki egy jó válasszal, tudnám törni rajta a fejem én is, ha tudnám, hogy pl. miről szól, milyen stílusban előadva stb...


----------



## Encolpius

Itt egy kis infó.


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, valami ötletet adott, köszi. 
Szerintem a kifejezés a sport világából származik, arra utalva, hogy x személyek szintén részt vettek a versenyen - anélkül, hogy érdemi helyezést értek volna el (holott esélyesként indultak). 
Ugyanis azok, akik valamilyen érdemi helyezést érnek el, azok a "befutottak" = sikeresek (hétköznapi használatban és más területen). 
A filmben arra utalhatnak ezzel, hogy ezek a statiszták is esélyesként indultak, de nem érték el céljukat, nem "futottak be", nem lett belőlük sztár.
Találtam egy olyan kifejezést is a neten keresgélve, ami nekem is új volt: a "futottak még kategória". (Tehát már azoknak is van gyűjtőneve, akik csak megjelentek, próbálkoztak egy megmérettetésen...)
Remélem, ha nem pontosan erről lenne szó, akkor lesz valaki, aki tud jobbat.


----------



## Encolpius

Köszi. Egyszerűen nem voltam benne biztos, hogy nem-e valamilyen ismertebb kifejezés, (pl. ugye a sport vagy a film világából), amelyet nem nagyon ismerek. De talán nem olyan egyszerű vagy konkrét a megoldás. És valóban igaz, a főszereplő a végén egy *befutott *komikus-színész lesz. De az sem baj, ha nem találunk megoldást.  Néha bizony a magyar filmcímek teljesen elütnek az eredetitől.


----------



## Zsanna

Érdekes, hogy azt írod, hogy az egyik statisztának tényleg sikerül befutottá válnia, mert az ismertetőből nekem ez nem így tűnt, másrészt meg akkor nem is annyira találó a címválasztás!
Igen, a filmcímek néha teljesen másnak tűnnek, mint az eredeti, de ez általában jó jel, ha azért van, mert a fordítónak volt ideje (szorgalma, tehetsége) frappáns címet keresni.


----------



## Encolpius

Egyetértek, a fordítónak volt ideje, ez mind nagyon szép, de nekem nincs. 
Amúgy jó sorozat.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Sziasztok!

A "futottak még" kifejezés elég közismert szerintem. Valóban a sport világából ered, ahogy Zsanna írta: 1. helyezett X, 2. Y, 3. Z, ... 10. N, és futottak még...
Mivel az "extra" - ahogy olvasom a belinkelt wikipedia oldalon - egy teljesen jelentéktelen, sokadlagos szerepet játszó személy (és esetlegesen sokadrangú színész is), ezért rá teljesen illik a "futottak még kategória". nem igazán jó színészek - sőt, sok esetben nem is színészek. Talán fel sincsenek sorolva a stáblistán - 1. női főszereplő, 2. férfi főszereplő, 3-20. fontosabb mellékszereplők, 21-100 akárkicsoda, aki fontos még a filmben, 100- ...és futottak még....


----------



## Encolpius

Na, gondoltam én, hogy bizonyos körökben elég közismert kifejezés lehet. Köszi.


----------



## Encolpius

Az érdekesség kedvéért, véletlenül akadtam rá, hogy valahol máshol valaki más is rákérdezett. A lóversenyek végén ilyen szöveg van: Győzött X, második Y, harmadik Z. Futottak még: A, B, C.  És ha egy pasi futottak még kategória, akkor ugye egy jelentéktelen pasi, mint a főhős az elején.


----------

